
Automatic image categorization and tagging with Imagga - orlyb
http://cloudinary.com/blog/automatic_image_categorization_and_tagging_with_imagga
======
orlyb
This article explains how to automatically identify, tag and categorize user
uploaded images based on their content. Code sample included for Node.js,
Java, PHP, .Net, Rails and more.

